

Chumby Guts - the innards for $99 - jws
http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MKCH1

======
queensnake
What the heck a Chumby is, for the lazy:

<http://www.chumby.com/pages/learn_overview>

------
kqr2
Unfortunately, it looks like they already sold out.

